# Nikon 1 compact cameras capable of 2k and 4k video...



## CrimsonBlue (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, Nikon is going on an all out assault. http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6531373190/interview-tetsuya-yamamoto-of-nikon

It's not a segment that Canon pursues very heavily right now, but its success will definitely be worth watching.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if "the [J1 and V1’s] sensor is capable of 2K (2048×1080px) and 4K" means anything more than "it has at least 4000 pixels across" In that sense most cameras are 4K capable. Maybe Nikon will unleash 4K on the 1 system but I would be very surprised if they released an update for that.

Maybe 4K for the V2...wait. (the 1-System). The V1 Mark 2. No that just sounds stupid. The W1 and K1?
(Ug, what a stupid naming system)


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not so sure V1 and V2 would be a popular naming convention in certain parts of Europe .


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah, good point Eyeone -- the line that "we hope to incorporate this functionality in the future" made me think that it could be enabled via firmware.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 1, 2012)

That's a pretty meaningless statement. Based on dry specs alone, the same can be said about the 7D, 1DIV and certainly the 1DX.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 1, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I'm not so sure V1 and V2 would be a popular naming convention in certain parts of Europe .



The guy that designed the V2 also did the rocket that put the US astronauts on the Moon - might be appropriate for something that ends up on the dark side ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 1, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not so sure V1 and V2 would be a popular naming convention in certain parts of Europe .
> ...


I hadn't realised that, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## Flake (Feb 1, 2012)

Always difficult to read the intentions of the Japanese, pleased by sales in the US? doesn't really say much. I don't think I've ever seen as poor a review on DPreview as the one for the Nikon J1 & V1 cameras. The conclusion starts by talking about how dissapointed Nikonistas were when this camera was launched and ended with _"given the strength of the competition it is very hard to recommend that you go out and buy either of these cameras."_

I'm quite surprised to find that Nikon is aiming this camera at a market segment that I'm not sure really exists - people who want to upgrade from a compact but don't want an entry level DSLR, the thinking appears to be that they'll pay as much for a larger compact with inferior performance. I do wonder how long this system is going to last, I've yet to see one in the wild.


----------

